

Public Flashing: Open Screen Project - johnm
http://www.adobe.com/openscreenproject/

======
johnm
Basically:

"Specifically, this work will include:

* Removing restrictions on use of the SWF and FLV/F4V specifications

* Publishing the device porting layer APIs for Adobe Flash Player

* Publishing the Adobe Flash® Cast™ protocol and the AMF protocol for robust data services

* Removing licensing fees – making next major releases of Adobe Flash Player and Adobe AIR for devices free."

